# Could i use this as a coop



## alpinegoats63 (Oct 10, 2014)

It's 10x10x6. It would be for 7 chickens and i would keep it under a covered area. So the top and 3 sides would be covered i have a enclosed canopy i bought at tsc last year so. I just think it would work better 1. I could walk in there to clean it so easyer to clean 2. There would be extra room for feeder and waterer. 3. The chickens would have more room to play and run 4. It's 300.00 cheaper than other coops please give me your input. The only possible problem see is No roosting rods .


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Where do you live? If you live in a winter area, they really need an enclosed coop. Predators....such as *****....will be able to climb over that fence and in with your chickens. If you aren't concerned about either of those things, it would be ok, not ideal, but ok. Roosting areas are easy to build so that isn't an issue. You really need to make a laying box which isn't difficult either. Just a word of advice to put the boxes off the ground so you have less chance of encountering wonderful critters such as skunks (yep...been there and done that when I was 8 months pg!!)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree. It would be easy for predators to get in. They also like some privacy to lay eggs. Also depends on how your winter is if a 3 sided shelter will work.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

It can be made to work. I use one for my Pigeons and I use dog kennel panels for my Duck/Guinea run. Predator and Rodent proofing will be your main concern. 

We placed 4' welded wire in a square on the ground before we set up the panels. The panels are centered so there is 2 feet outside and 2 feet inside. Once the panels were up, we covered the wire with sand/soil. If any predators try to dig under, the wire stops them. 

I also recommend you add hardware cloth or wood to the sides. A chick can get out of the diamonds. Racoons can and will reach in and grab a bird. They don't have to have the whole bird to make a meal. 

I have used double chicken wire on the top, but really is not the best option. Down here, it rusts rather quickly and weakens. On the Duck run we used welded wire. I would still add some wire to the top and not just count on the canopy to keep predators out. 

There are a lot of options for roosting spots. I have a fear of something trying to get the Pigeons while they are sleeping. Their roosts are in the middle, so no one sleeps near the sides. 

Another option is to build a house for them inside the kennel. They can use it to nest in and you could close them up at night. Google "dog kennel chicken coops" for all kinds of inspiration!

Congrats on the new chicks and good luck! :dance:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I have six foot fencing around my coops and yes some preditors get in so I lock them in at night. I also set have a hart traps out side to trap them and remove them. With the snow we get and how big my pens are its to hard to cover them. I lost a couple batamns but I have them in a more secure area now.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

It should work fine if you add some smaller mesh wire around the perimeter to keep grabby little raccoon hands from reaching in and snagging your birds.
About 24" should be sufficient as long as you don't put any roosts against the sides. I would also lay some welded mesh on the ground before you assemble it and then connect it around the edges with hog rings.
It will do two things: 
1) it will keep most predators from digging under
2) it will keep you birds from digging dust bath pits
They should still be allowed to have dust baths, of course, but it's better if you give them some clean sand in a container. (I like to "spike" mine with a little bit of Sevin dust so that the birds automatically de-bug themselves on a regular basis without me having to catch them.)
I would also cover the top with welded mesh to keep out raccoons and etc.
The only predators that you can't really fence out are weasels. Thankfully, they aren't too common and with any luck you won't be bothered by any of those.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well it's only for 7 chickens so you could make a small house inside that for them to sleep in and have a door to shut at night. During the day if you have hawks or other birds that can snatch them up you can put a tarp or shade thing on top to keep them from swooping in. With the small house and tarp that should still keep you well under the $300 you would be saving


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

I've seen people use a dog kennel and have a dog kennel cover on the top for shade and to keep their chickens dry and help keep predators from climbing inside. I'd add chicken wire all the way around and have some kind of nesting box in the middle. Either a few dog houses that you cut out the back to get the eggs or have a removable top.

So what did you end up doing?


----------

